

Google workers lived for months at campus - rouma7
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29146961

======
_linden_
Gee, maybe it's because there's very little housing in Mountain View compared
to the number of people who work there and the city refuses to allow more
housing to be built? That makes rent there very expensive. People in their 20s
are looking at rents that eat up half their salaries - and we're talking
Google salaries here. [http://sf.streetsblog.org/2014/09/08/mountain-view-
city-cand...](http://sf.streetsblog.org/2014/09/08/mountain-view-city-
candidates-split-on-housing-in-north-bayshore/)

